# Sticky  Army List Posting Rules



## Jezlad

This forum is designed to promote the productive discussion of Warhammer 40k armylists. Outlined below are a selection of rules we feel necessary to ensure our members posts follow a uniform agenda for ease of use and understanding.

*Thread Titles*

All Army list post titles should follow the following procedure

*Name of Force*
This should detail the name of the army the list is drawn from. Codex sub armies can also be used. 
Examples: Orcs Iron Warriors Blood Angels
If the list is intended for use against a specific army this may also be included. 
Examples Iron Warriors vs Orcs

*Points Value of Force*
This area should display the total points value of the army.
For example a post with 2000 would inform the reader of a 2000 point army.

*[Feedback]*
This is to inform possible replyers of the OP's intended use of the army. 
Most armies fall into the following 4 categories
GT - Grand tournament.
Friendly or Non-Competitive
RTT Rogue Trader Tournament
Tournament

Examples of combining these tags would be:

*Iron Warriors 1500 GT*
This information informs anyone browsing the forum that the thread is about a 1500 point Iron Warriors list created for Grand Tournament competition.

*[Dark Angels vs Orcs][1700][Friendly]*
The tag above lets everyone know that the original poster has an upcoming 1700 point friendly game against an Orcish Horde.

Order

Please post your lists in the order they would appear in the codex.

_HQ_
_Elite_
_Troops_
_Fast Attack_
_Heavy Support_

This is the standard order and makes it far easier to glance over a list and categorise its content.
If your army uses any Doctrines or Traits list them before the army to save people questioning further down the thread.
Another tip to make reading easier is to bolden the number, unit title and cost. 

_*5 Terminators 240*_
_2 Assault Cannons_

*Wargear Costs*

When posting do not list the individual points cost of wargear and items. This violates GW copyright. Only detail the overall points total of each selection. On the same note do not give away detailed information on the effect of a specific item.

A good example of an illegal post would be:-

_Designer Trainers of Extreme Speed [10] - Allow the wearer to move an extra 6" - they're just so damn snazzy!_

_Designer Trainers of Extreme Speed is sufficient._

Army Specific Points

Several armies have additional necessary information that comes in handy when making a reply. Examples are

_Necrons phase out points_
_Witch Hunters Faith points_

Revise your previous Army List

Once you have posted a nicely formatted legible list and recieved some constructive critism its time to rewrite your list and toss it back to the Heretics.

When reposting a list you should stick to the original format. It will instantly act as a visual reminder of what has changed.
Any units that have been altered should be clearly displayed. There are several ways of doing this.

1) You can include a paragraph beneath each unit explaining the reason behind the alteration.
2) The unit can be written in a different colour. Gold being the best choice of course!
3) Alternatively you can write the entry in _itallic_

Your modified army list is to be entered in a new post. Don't go back and edit the original. Changing the original will render all the early replies useless to a casual reader.

The most important rule is to edit your list. Never leave a thread open. the guys that reply to army lists take the time and effort to go through them for our benefit. Repost the list, reply to their comments and give them the praise they deserve for turning your mediocre militia into a well oiled killing machine!


----------



## Elchimpster

Jezlad said:


> *[Feedback]*
> This is to inform possible replyers of the OP's intended use of the army.
> Most armies fall into the following 4 categories
> [GT] - Grand tournament.
> [Friendly]
> [RTT] Rogue Trader Tournament
> [Tournament]


I really like this. Keeps it clear whether the army list is designed to be a competitive or tourney list...or a friendly one.
Very cool.


----------



## Fat Cat Hay

A ++:victory:k::grin::laugh:


----------



## chrisman 007

Good idea for the rules of this, but little misunderstanding with wargear. Do we list the name of wargear, or do we not mention it (just tot it up with the units point cost)?


----------



## The Son of Horus

Just the name, no points costs.


----------



## Apoctis

Sounds awsome


----------



## Green Knight

Qualityk::victory:


----------



## Galahad

Just a note: Due to recent Rules Changes it is now recommended that you use gold text to show updates and changes to lists as red is now restricted to mod use


----------

